#  1 7.7

## ***

23 .     .   7   ,  . 1     ,    "-".            2012    .      0.  ,   "" ?

----------


## vdi1950

. ,   ? 
 ,   2010 ,            ,          ?  ,           .

----------


## ***

-,   1 ,  -  !     /      - ..  1    -  ,      ,     " "....

----------


## ***

,       ,        ,         .

----------

*****,         ""  ""   ?
    ...

----------


## ***

> *****,         ""  ""   ?
>     ...


  01.11.12
 01.11.12  20.03.13
 7.7  2.3 (7.70.326)

  ,   !       :Dezl:

----------

... -

----------


## ***

> ... -


   25    :Frown:

----------

...          ...           ...

----------

""        ?

----------

> ...          ...


     ...  -       ....

----------


## ***

> ...          ...           ...


 .         ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ***

> ""        ?


     ?         ,        .

----------

> ?


   .


> ,        .


   .          ,     ...

----------

> ...  -       ....


   ...   ** ,       ...    2-         ...

----------


## ***

> .   .          ,     ...


!     ,    ,   .

----------

> ...   ** ,       ...


     ,     , .   .  ,       .


> 2-         ...


        ....

----------

...      ,    5        1  ...        ...     ...

----------


## ***

,      :Smilie:   ,       !

----------


## vdi1950

7.70.329. 
   .           .

----------


## Nahema

! !   .   : ..     75,80!!!!!!      ??   ??

----------

*****, ...       ...

 -  -    - 0

----------


## ***

> *****, ...       ...
> 
>  -  -    - 0


....      ,      ?      ?

----------

2011  /        ...  -1      ...

   ...  2011            _...          ,    **             ...

     ,   ,          -       ,     "  "...

    ,        , ..           ...

               " 2010 "...

----------

,                ... ...        -    ...

----------


## ***

> 2011  /        ...  -1      ...
> 
>    ...  2011            _...          ,    **             ...
> 
>      ,   ,          -       ,     "  "...
> 
>     ,        , ..           ...
> 
>                " 2010 "...





> ,                ... ...        -    ...


 :Wow:

----------

?!

 15  ...

----------

